# Need clarification on uploading pictures.



## rbranstner (May 25, 2010)

Ok I have figured out how to creat an album in my profile and upload my whole folder of pictures at once but now I am wondering if there is an easier way to post those pictures to my thread that I have started. The only thing I see how to post those pictures is to copy and paste the HTML code from each individual picture into my new thread. Is that correct? If that is the case you will need to open two browsers one that is starting your your new thread and one that will be looking at your photo's in your profile then you will need to look at each individual picture and copy the html code and paste it onto your new thread. So basically its just like you had to do with photo bucket open two browsers and copy and past from photo bucket browser into your SMF browser with your new thread? Am I missing something hear or is that how this should work? I did also see where you can upload one picture at a time on your new thread but I don't want to sit there and wait for the picture to load then click another picture to load. I want to click a whole folder and let them load while I go do other things. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## rbranstner (May 25, 2010)

I will have to mess with this some more later. I better get some work done today.


----------



## txbbqman (May 25, 2010)

I just clicked on the add photo icon above and then selected the url tab and from there was able to upload straight from photobucket.

Not sure if that is the right way, but it did work


----------



## jdt (May 25, 2010)

It appears to add them as you go








so you can just flow the email, try it out


----------



## rbranstner (May 25, 2010)

Txbbqman said:


> I just clicked on the add photo icon above and then selected the url tab and from there was able to upload straight from photobucket.
> 
> Not sure if that is the right way, but it did work


Yea I was reading that you could upload a folder from photobucket so I may just continue to load them on photo bucket and use that instead.


----------



## rbranstner (May 25, 2010)

Can someone verify if I want to upload from my albums on SMF do I need to open another browser and get into the picture album so I can copy the link and then go back to my browser that has my new post and paste the link into there? Or is there a way to start a new thread and add a attachment from my photo albums on SMF.


----------



## richoso1 (May 25, 2010)

It probably would be easier to use two windows. I tried a copy & paste into this reply from your album. I'll delete it if you wish. I don't think you can start a new thread from within an album, but you can copy and paste into a new thread from within a forum.


----------



## flash (May 25, 2010)

I am pretty sure you can add a link to your photobucket account which would show people all your albums. So if there is something there you do not want made public, you may not want to do that. Otherwise the two browser thing is the way to go, copy a URL from one, paste into the other.


----------



## richoso1 (May 25, 2010)

Flash said:


> I am pretty sure you can add a link to your photobucket account which would show people all your albums. So if there is something there you do not want made public, you may not want to do that. Otherwise the two browser thing is the way to go, copy a URL from one, paste into the other.
> 
> I think he said photos that are on SMF, not PhotoBucket. But yet, you can copy & Paste from an album on SMF to a reply or new thread.


----------



## chainsaw (May 25, 2010)

I never did get the photobucket/imageshack/google whatever  even 1 pic at a time is great and I am happy!


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 26, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Ok I have figured out how to creat an album in my profile and upload my whole folder of pictures at once but now I am wondering if there is an easier way to post those pictures to my thread that I have started. The only thing I see how to post those pictures is to copy and paste the HTML code from each individual picture into my new thread. Is that correct? If that is the case you will need to open two browsers one that is starting your your new thread and one that will be looking at your photo's in your profile then you will need to look at each individual picture and copy the html code and paste it onto your new thread. So basically its just like you had to do with photo bucket open two browsers and copy and past from photo bucket browser into your SMF browser with your new thread? Am I missing something hear or is that how this should work? I did also see where you can upload one picture at a time on your new thread but I don't want to sit there and wait for the picture to load then click another picture to load. I want to click a whole folder and let them load while I go do other things. Thanks for the help guys.


You're right rbranstner, it is a bit cumbersome to use pictures you've uploaded to your SMF profile in your posts.  Our team is currently planning a new tool which will much more effectively let you use these images.  For the time being, if you're uploading lots of photos into your posts at a time, Photobucket is still a good option.  But hopefully we'll have the new tool soon so you can host your photos directly on SMF.


----------

